# Rosy Bourkes



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

Has anyone ever bred rosy bourkes? Co-parented or handraised the babies?

I'd like to know everyones experience with them. Comparing them to other species is also helpful.


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Rosey*

If you have not had a lot of experience raising Budgies, It is even harder to breed Rosies. It is very hard to distinguish sexes for novices as well. I love Bourkes. I love their color, their sweet personalities. Hand raised youngsters learn to play with toys and people and are very sweet. They are very sensitive to fungal illnesses. Perches, trays, and grid wires must be spotless to prevent any illness. They rub their heads a lot on the perches.They are so gentle you will be in love instantly!!. They tend to be more active at dawn and dusk and sleep more than during the day, but keeping lights on longer will keep them more active. I love to listen to them call to one another. so perhaps start with an unrelated pair That has been sexed by a professional. Let them grow and learn about them. there are a number of good books on Bourkes and grass parakeets in general. It helps to know about grass parakeets in general. Bourkes are more common than most grass parakeets and there are wonderful mutations to feast your eyes on. The normal colors tend to be a bit smaller compared to the opalines and the yellow/pinks. The newer mutations have improved the vitality. I would try to start with 2 pairs when you start to breed, but take the time to learn with the birds themselves and find a breeder to get any little tricks to encourage them to breed more easily. There are these tips, just like there are breeding tips for breeding budgies. Best wishes, Jo Ann


----------



## Squirt (Feb 3, 2014)

They sound awesome, Jo Ann! I wonder why they are so hard to breed?


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Rosey*

Part of the problem is sensitivity to bacteria and fungus, which can prevent young chicks living to maturity. Possibly something in wild environment has not been supplied to the caged population list of nutrients. they are wonderful birds. Best Wishes, Jo Ann


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

I have just finished hand rearing an orphaned baby Bourke's from 3 weeks of age - and I have to wholeheartedly agree with what Jo Ann has said. They are very, VERY different to budgies, that's for sure. I did not breed her, so I can only comment on how I find her to be ..... And, I am not even sure that its a " she " ... The lady who bred her thought that it MIGHT be female due to skull shape and her experience - but it could be wrong  When I get curious enough, I will probably have her DNA tested to find out for sure.

They are very quiet birds and I just fell in love with mine. Her big red eyes looking at me, imprinting I guess .... she's stopped taking formula and now eats " big birdy" pellets and seed. She point blank refused to eat from a bent spoon, so syringe for her. Ohhhhh and her pink and yellow coloring is just so pretty too. Underneath her wings, she has dark gray, white and blue feathers. Just gorgeous!

I think one of the reasons they are so susceptible to all sorts of things is the amount of time they are on " the ground " .... whether that's a cage or an Aviary. They need more room than budgies due to the way they move about.


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Rosey*

Hi, I forgot that when they fly it is very like humming birds so out fit the cage with perches and toys high then leave a huge vertical space for them to fly down to feed. We use gravity feeders so put wide flat containers with a deep lip to hold the seed and let them root around very like doves. other wise they will kick the seed all over and waste a lot. I try to encourage them to eat from a dish instead of the floor. The babies will have to be trained to fly high very like budgies. They do not climb the way budgies do, it is an if necessary process with Roseys. Hang Kabobs high. They like manu roses cuttle bone and brown mineral salt wheels near the bottom on the side wire of the cage. The younger birds will explore and tell the flock new things are OK. Add toys etc very slowly like one a week at most with adults that have not been hand raised they are drawn to shiny toys and will pick up and shake them around to 
hear the bells ring. Best Wishes, Jo Ann


----------

